# Hi there



## hemlocklily (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I am a hobbyist mouse momma for now, not a breeder, but I want to learn as much as I can about these little critters to ensure my babies get the very best lives I can possibly give them. I recently lost my very first mouse baby after weeks of vet trips, forums, and every possible effort I could make (it was due to underdeveloped organs, the poor thing was a special needs pet I rescued to start with). I vowed to treat my new pets with the same love and attention that I gave my first little guy, and so I am trying to continually educate myself.

Thanks,

HemlockLily


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I'm sorry you had to go through that but from what I can tell, you are pretty amazing.
Welcome, I hope you find what you need


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## hemlocklily (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome, much appreciated


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

